# my best pics yet!!!!



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

*my best pics yet!!!***updated****

today was a beautiful day so i decided to go take some pics of my exterior. plus, i really needed to update my gallery. next weekend i should have pics of my overlays and varis CF air duct. 

here is a peek at two, for the rest you will have to look in my gallery(sig).


----------



## jeenyus1five8 (Aug 8, 2004)

cars lookin real nice man. do u take her to the track at all to give those massive breaks a workout? ;P


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I wish I could!!

Wanna let me drive it?

BRAKE CHECK!


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

jeenyus1five8 said:


> cars lookin real nice man. do u take her to the track at all to give those massive breaks a workout? ;P


i am more for show than go. my car WILL have some go but i am not the racer type. my friends really want me to take her to the track at least once. i told them once i intall my varis CF air duct and my free flow cats that i will go! it is only an 1/8th of a mile track though.


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

*my little Z*


----------



## 1810 (Aug 17, 2003)

the toy is sickkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## ThisFlyGuy (Jul 9, 2003)

nice car, but i think you should lower it more........also, your tires look so fat?.......


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

ThisFlyGuy said:


> nice car, but i think you should lower it more........also, your tires look so fat?.......



i will lower it a bit in the future with cusco zero 1 or 2 coil overs. the wheels are 18's and the tires are 40 series. peolpe running 19's on their Z's are wearing 35 series rubber. so i am at the next size up at a smaller wheel size. i like the way my wheels look and handle. thanks for the compliment.


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

added a few things over the weekend



















i installed the kinetix cats too but i have not taken pics yet. i will soon though!


----------



## jeenyus1five8 (Aug 8, 2004)

r those Bats overlays? is that taillight one just one piece and if it is how hard was it to but on?i have some on my car he does pretty good work.


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

jeenyus1five8 said:


> r those Bats overlays? is that taillight one just one piece and if it is how hard was it to but on?i have some on my car he does pretty good work.


 yes, they are bat's overlays. they weren't hard to install, a little time consuming though. it was my first time installing any tint or tint-like product on a car. definately a great product!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

love the car man


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

ZEALOUZ said:


> yes, they are bat's overlays. they weren't hard to install, a little time consuming though. it was my first time installing any tint or tint-like product on a car. definately a great product!!! :thumbup:


well, i installed a second set of bluebatmobile tail light overlays on my buddy's Z. this time i had experience under my belt. i finished much faster and they actually came out better than mine did. i figured out how much heat and for how long i could apply it before causing any damage to the overlays. i could do these for a living now! lol 

thanks for the compliments evryone!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah, honestly I didn't used to like the 350Zs looks, but that car is major hot....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ZEALOUZ said:


>


Whoa, what's that......?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

a little model next to his car wheel


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> a little model next to his car wheel


Kinda looked like an RC car......
I was just wondering what kind it was.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think it's just a model


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I think it's just a model


no, it is an RC car. i bought it at http://www.performancenissanparts.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=153

i also saw it at walmart. it was about $20 there! walmart had it packaged as a two-pack! a mercedez and the 350Z.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ZEALOUZ said:


> no, it is an RC car. i bought it at http://www.performancenissanparts.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=153
> 
> i also saw it at walmart. it was about $20 there! walmart had it packaged as a two-pack! a mercedez and the 350Z.


Is it fast? The advertisement says it can burn out and drift. Jeez, I have a 12 volt 1/16th Porsche GT2 that can't even do that........


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Is it fast? The advertisement says it can burn out and drift. Jeez, I have a 12 volt 1/16th Porsche GT2 that can't even do that........


it is okay! it will drift and do burn outs on surfaces such as a painted shop floor or tile.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ZEALOUZ said:


> it is okay! it will drift and do burn outs on surfaces such as a painted shop floor or tile.


 Nice! I bet it would do it on asphalt with a 12 volt conversion.... :cheers:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I bet if you stuck it on your butt and did a burn out that it would really hurt!!!!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I bet if you stuck it on your butt and did a burn out that it would really hurt!!!!


Todd.................................


----------



## bmyers4321 (Oct 25, 2004)

dan dude your car is sick i love it.


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

ya man clean looking Z im jealous!


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

thanks for the compliments guyZ/galZ. i should have my new body kit on soon. it is a nismo CF replica. i plan on getting a carbon fiber hood too. i will not leave everything CF though, i will have the front bumper painted except for the lower lip and the bar that goes across the opening of the bumper. part of the sides will be painted and the rear will stay CF. i will be ordering the Varis CF exhaust heat shields soon to balance out the CF theme from the rear. once i get the hood it will be partially painted too. updates will come soon!!!

here are some pics i took with my new 6.3mp/6x optical camera w/tripod


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

ZEALOUZ said:


>


  ok........

Nice ride though.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

3-fity said:


> ok........
> 
> Nice ride though.


 Don't diss on him just cause he's prettier than you are.


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

3-fity said:


> ok........
> 
> Nice ride though.


i saw a pic photochoped like the picture in question before. since i am dipping and dapping with photo shop i decided to try it myself. basically that pic was photo shop practice for me. i think it turned out great for the first time, although it really wasn't that hard.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

i never used to like z33's that much either but after seeing yours.....mad props i like what you've done


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

1slowZ said:


> i never used to like z33's that much either but after seeing yours.....mad props i like what you've done


thanks a lot for your comment! :cheers: makes modding my Z most satisfying! :thumbup: 

here is a better photchop than the previous version. i'm starting to get a hold of PS 7


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

moved.... 

Clean Ride...


----------



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

ZEALOUZ said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Nice pic!  Sexxxy Z too, I love those rims with the white.. Can't wait to see it all done up with cf!


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

NissanGirlie said:


> ZEALOUZ said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE]
> ...


----------

